# De-icer worry?



## PaulBen (Nov 10, 2012)

I have had several ppl over the years say that de-icer will damage window seals and trims?

I tend to scrap, the wife ain't so keen


----------



## cam73 (Oct 5, 2008)

I do the same; scrape the windows as it's less harmful and a good scraper is a one off cost. I do keep a can of de-icer in the car as a back up.


----------



## matt303 (Aug 11, 2012)

I tend not to scrape any more until the ice is almost melted, bit of grit must have got on scraper and gained a couple of scratches on drivers side window last winter


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

no scraping for me. feck that, dirty windows and a nice plastic scraper = scratched glass

warm water, or deicer for me


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

I use a scraper. The rain x on the windows seems to be helping keep frost off, neighbours cars were frozen this morning but mine was just damp!


----------



## explorer (Nov 11, 2012)

I use AB Repel and my car only had ice on rear side windows where I had not applied Repel. The windscreen, front windows and rear windows just had a fine mist due to Repel!:driver:


----------



## vxripper (Nov 20, 2012)

ianFRST said:


> no scraping for me. feck that, dirty windows and a nice plastic scraper = scratched glass
> 
> warm water, or deicer for me


Doesn't the focus have front heated windscreen?


----------



## woodym3 (Aug 30, 2009)

PaulBen said:


> I have had several ppl over the years say that de-icer will damage window seals and trims?
> 
> I tend to scrap, the wife ain't so keen


never a good idea to scrap with the wife, they always come out on top..:thumb:


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

vxripper said:


> Doesn't the focus have front heated windscreen?


it certainly does :thumb: but its never seen frost before :lol:

my van does not, but i wouldnt use a scraper on it :thumb:


----------



## JasonH20URF (Mar 30, 2011)

My way is apply G1 then run Luke warm water over... All runs off before it can re freeze


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Two litre bottle with a bit of old hose in it, gaffer tape the hose so it's secure and use warm water.

Quicker and easier than anything else and does no harm to anything. :thumb:


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Tepid water for me, no scraping or failing that use the ford with the heated screen.


----------



## VW STEVE. (Mar 18, 2012)

No scraper but i do use de-icer.No problem if you don't go mad with the stuff.


----------



## PaulBen (Nov 10, 2012)

Be ditching the scraper, de-icer or warm water then. Gonna have a look into windscreen water repellant me thinks.


----------



## Liamalone (Aug 27, 2012)

ye olde slightly warmed kettle this end!


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

you can get a pre-freeze thing costs like £3 or £4... it's like a de-icer but you spray it on the windows the night before frost and it generally does a really good job..


----------



## Jord (Apr 3, 2012)

Random and possibly stupid question, but could De-Icer possibly pull off the protection of any window/glass sealants? My car currently has AB Repel on the windscreen and rear screen.


----------



## VXR.Tom (Jul 20, 2012)

Jord said:


> Random and possibly stupid question, but could De-Icer possibly pull off the protection of any window/glass sealants? My car currently has AB Repel on the windscreen and rear screen.


I know things like G1 are de icer safe - not sure on the others.


----------



## r37 (Mar 6, 2012)

i use g-5 on my windows as de-icer completely stripped it. I now use a 10% dilution of IPA. Melts the ice nicely and doesnt strip the protection. Plus it comes in handy for cleaning mud and other stuff kick panels or other dirty parts of the inside.


----------



## absolute (Jan 19, 2010)

2 litre bottle...300ml boiling water 1700ml cold tap water. Sorted.


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Just go out 10 mins before normal, wack the blowers on full, hardly any need for a scraper or de-icer.


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Jord said:


> Random and possibly stupid question, but could De-Icer possibly pull off the protection of any window/glass sealants? My car currently has AB Repel on the windscreen and rear screen.


Hi, it did strip my rainx off last year when my father in law used on on my car as a "favour"


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

xJay1337 said:


> you can get a pre-freeze thing costs like £3 or £4... it's like a de-icer but you spray it on the windows the night before frost and it generally does a really good job..


The one from Halfords is (or was having only used it once) rubbish. It took longer to deice the car when I'd used that than when I hadn't.


----------



## TooFunny (Sep 18, 2012)

PaulBen said:


> I have had several ppl over the years say that de-icer will damage window seals and trims?
> 
> I tend to scrap, the wife ain't so keen


So just to clarify, you tend to scrap, the wife isn't so keen on this, is this before or after a night on the Stella (wife beater ) lager?!?!?

:thumb::lol:


----------



## MA3RC (Jun 19, 2012)

I've always used de icer it's easier, I don't normally tend to keep my car for more than 3-4 years so I wasn't worried about the seals.

Although my Fiesta has a heated windscreen and my god it works wonders in the cold! Love it


----------



## TheGooner84 (Jun 29, 2010)

Natalie said:


> The one from Halfords is (or was having only used it once) rubbish. It took longer to deice the car when I'd used that than when I hadn't.


Parents tried that foam stuff a few years ago, and as you say pure c**p

2ltr bottle for me whack it under the hot tap and fill, waters just luke warm by the time its full


----------



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

Hmm, interesting. I'd been using a thick plastic credit card-sized scraper on my windows for years and then read the other day in my BMW's handbook something along the lines of "use de-icer for the windows, do not use a scraper". So immediately this left me wondering why not. I figured the scraper was softer than the glass so wouldn't damage it, but I guess dirt/grit could.

Never liked de-icer because it makes such a mess and I figured it'd strip my Rain-X. Might go with the luke-warm water then from now on.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

de-icer hasn't damaged my repel this week...

I normally use that or cold water... job done...

none of the scraping rubbish! :lol:

:thumb:


----------



## amatkins (Nov 26, 2012)

I got a lovely new windscreen last week, not getting a scraper near that! Cold water sounds best.


----------



## meraredgti (Mar 13, 2011)

Cold water freezes over the top of the frosted windscreen......... 

park where possible nose first to the house/garage and use warm water in the mornings.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

meraredgti said:


> Cold water freezes over the top of the frosted windscreen.........
> .


eh no it doesn't.... :lol:

warm/hot water freezes quicker than cold...

:wall::wall::wall::wall:

it's known as the Mpemba effect, here is something for you...

http://library.thinkquest.org/C008537/cool/freeze/freeze.html



:thumb:


----------



## *rob* (Apr 7, 2012)

I refuse to use the stuff, rather get in the car 10 minutes early and let in warm up, intermittent on the wipers and heaters set to the screen with all the forward vents turned off


----------



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

Problem is, the engine (and thus the heaters) aren't warm straight away, so you just use 10mins worth of petrol and time waiting for it to defrost.

Not a good sitaution if your car is thirsty and you're always running late, like me!


----------



## jimbo1 (Nov 24, 2007)

Last winter a van driver at work was told by a mate to use warm water so he boiled a kettle and poured it over the windscreen to see some nice crack artwork underneath :lol::lol:


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

Thankfully for the first time in ten years the new garage means I don't have this problem :thumb:


----------



## Mish (Oct 8, 2012)

I've got AB repel on mine and it's working a treat, I'm just worried about screenwash wearing the repel off quicker! Apparently I need an anti freeze IPA free one? Any suggestions


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

AB Repel on my screen. Cool water poured on the screen is enough to melt the ice, and all the water shoots off before it has a chance to freeze. Happy days for me. No more cold hands in the morning


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

I'm waiting to see the 'letterbox' drivers - one handprint of ice scraped off in-front of their faces, and that's it.

I've seen 'em already with the misted windows :wall:


----------



## absolute (Jan 19, 2010)

The Cueball said:


> eh no it doesn't.... :lol:
> 
> warm/hot water freezes quicker than cold...
> 
> ...


I'm not sold cue. I've often wondered about this because I seen a demonstration years ago with two bird baths. If cold water is poured on your car there's not going to be much of an insulation barrier, however I don't know for sure.


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

I've used Einzett deicer on mine a couple of times and the AG glass polish I'd used a couple of weeks ago is still beading


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

De Icer won't do any damage. Leaving an engine running at idle will do more damage as they don't warm up properly and can lead to fuel seeping into the oil degrading the oil.
Personally a good dollop of de icer, start the car and drive off and warm the car under load. I live near the motorway so up to speed pretty quick and car warms up quickly.

I would rather have manky rubber seals than wearing out the engine leaving it idling.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

I have read a spud cut in half and rubbed on the screen will stop the frost, the startch stops frost forming. Might give it a try. If not I'll make a chip butty.


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

The ipa idea is interesting


Sounds the safest thing to do aswel 


I've currently got g1 on my windscreen, which has frozen recently

Could I put repel over the top or will it not bond?


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

I use de-icer never had a problem with it does me a favour tbh at 6 in the morning going to work,i'm gonna try that spud method though that mirror finish suggested,it'd be a result if that works


----------



## Focusaddict (May 31, 2010)

I got the prestone deicer in a spray in tesco, it says it's harmless to paintwork.


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

O they are definitely paintwork safe


Doubt they are lsp safe though


----------



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

The spud thing will surely leave a right greasy mess on the windscreen though...? Not to mention you'll get through lots of spuds!


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

Junior Bear said:


> Doubt they are lsp safe though


Lsp's can be re applied.....

a wrecked car due to not been able to see clearly is not so easy to sort out if you survive......


----------



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

Sure, but if you can clear your glass with some (very cheap) water that does not harm your lsp...

I'm thinking of putting some water in a trigger sprayer and seeing if that works. Might be too slow to apply though. Usually you need to get it sheeting off, then put the wipers on before it can re-freeze.


----------



## Samh92 (Aug 30, 2012)

Having a ford has its privileges in this time of year, although G1 has worked amazingly well and just damped my front screen


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

andy monty said:


> Lsp's can be re applied.....
> 
> a wrecked car due to not been able to see clearly is not so easy to sort out if you survive......


Deicer is not the only solution you know


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

De icer is the way forward.Im not sure if it does damage seals but who said i spray it on the seals? i stay away from the seals as best i can and off i go . Stuff scraping the ice off. I dont see why more people dont de ice it.


----------



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

Because it probably strips LSP. Or does it? Plus trying to keep it off seals won't do anything, there's a seal round the whole windscreen, so it'll hit one or more of them. Usually one/both of the sides as soon as you use the wipers.


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

Junior Bear said:


> Deicer is not the only solution you know


True but when leaving work after 8 hours in the cold last thing i want to be doing is messing about with bottles of water which then runs off and freezes the door handles (in the case of the driver/ passenger door) if its not already frozen solid in the boot.....

At home its easy a nice 2kw blow heater in the car plugged into the outside socket works well 20 mins before i set off (in fact its sat there ready to be turned on tomorrow morning) 

Sitting there letting the car tick over or booting it to get it warm wont win any prizes in the mechanical sympathy section either

A bit of proprietary de icer (i use autoglyms offering) in a trigger bottle doesn't end up all over the paintwork if your careful. Few squirts high up the glass as it runs down it gets diluted by the ice as it turns to water ....

Then think about your winter screen wash which is basically alcohol same as deicer.... what does that do to your LSP....... I like to see where im going 

Meh it will soon be spring then i can get the full selection of polishes waxes sealants out of hibernation and have a good play :buffer:

Ultimately my life / someone elses is worth far more than a few microns of wax..


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

MBRuss said:


> Because it probably strips LSP. Or does it? Plus trying to keep it off seals won't do anything, there's a seal round the whole windscreen, so it'll hit one or more of them. Usually one/both of the sides as soon as you use the wipers.


the seals around most wind screens are purely cosmetic nearly all new cars are Bonded which forms the actual seal

If you have ever seen a windscreen fitter at work or tried to get windscreen glue / sealent off your hands you will soon realise that de icer wont touch the stuff..... nor will swarfega / petrol / turps/ magic hand wipes/ ipa/ nail varnish remover ( i speak from experience) :wall:


----------



## puckacostello (Apr 1, 2010)

Anyone seen windows shatter with heated fronts etc? I remember being in a car the rear window was solid putting on the heat shattered it in seconds! 

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

puckacostello said:


> Anyone seen windows shatter with heated fronts etc? I remember being in a car the rear window was solid putting on the heat shattered it in seconds!
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


no my dads had fords since i was a kid he has had heated front screens since his K reg escort estate (1991 immsmc) then a R reg escort then a 51 plate focus and his new 60 plate and never had an issue


----------



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

andy monty said:


> Ultimately my life / someone elses is worth far more than a few microns of wax..


I don't think that anybody here is suggesting that you drive blind.


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

why does everybody think that we would rather crash than spray a product on our cars that strips wax.

thats not the case


just want to know if there was anything that could do the best of both worlds!



as for the seals, or rubber trim, i have seen it dry out and perish after winter usage, so could be the deicer used. but not for definite! again this could be eliminated by finding a better solution to deicer


----------



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

Junior Bear said:


> why does everybody think that we would rather crash than spray a product on our cars that strips wax.
> 
> thats not the case
> 
> ...


Ah, I'm glad somebody else is on the same wavelength as me. :thumb:


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Just open the sunroof and stick your head out, don't need to clear the windows or anything, work well for me this morning.

Hairs a bit of a mess now tho :lol::lol:


----------



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

I just clear two small circular holes in the ice and peep through.

People round my way walk like idiots though. Always jumping on my bonnet.


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

MBRuss said:


> I just clear two small circular holes in the ice and peep through.
> 
> People round my way walk like idiots though. Always jumping on my bonnet.


thought i recognised you...


----------



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

Nah, can't be me.


I never clear the side windows.


----------



## PaulTheo (Sep 26, 2010)

I would have thought that the sun would cause more damage to the seals than any chemicals in the de-icer.


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

PaulTheo said:


> I would have thought that *the sun* would cause more damage to the seals than any chemicals in the de-icer.


The what?


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

I put factor 30 on my seals


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)




----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

Had them two in for a protection detail last week! Lovely guys


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

Junior Bear said:


> Had them two in for a protection detail last week! Lovely guys


----------



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

Pretty sure they're not fans of de-icer...


----------



## GSiMrG (Feb 14, 2012)

Warm water, done it for years!


----------



## Glaschu (Sep 16, 2012)

I thought I'd give Carplan's pre-icer a go, as it's only £2 and I must say I was actually quite impressed.

There was heavy frost over the rest of the car but the treated glass just wiped clear, which is good enough for me


----------

